
U.S. Sent Workers Nearly $250B in $600-a-Week Jobless Aid - RhysU
https://www.wsj.com/articles/federal-government-sent-workers-nearly-250-billion-in-600-a-week-jobless-aid-11597091188
======
RhysU
That's a little over the market cap of Verizon per
[https://companiesmarketcap.com/](https://companiesmarketcap.com/).

